# Help me to recreate this super hot look! (Frow Ginuwine's "In Those Jeans" video))



## Shawty_DIGGA (Aug 26, 2008)

I need to know, what MAC eyeshadows or pigments come up to this look
Could you please help me?


----------



## widdershins (Aug 26, 2008)

I would suggest Lady Danger lipstick with a clear gloss, Teal pigment on the lid, and Old Gold pigment underneath the eye. Hope that helps a little!


----------



## Shawty_DIGGA (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_I would suggest Lady Danger lipstick with a clear gloss, Teal pigment on the lid, and Old Gold pigment underneath the eye. Hope that helps a little!_

 
Thank you)
I thought about Teal, is it enough vivid for this?


----------



## user79 (Aug 27, 2008)

I 2nd Teal pigment, with a line of Carbon in the crease.


----------



## User49 (Aug 27, 2008)

I would use a cream colour base like shell or pearl to help make the pigment really bright. Then use Teal over the eyelid with a bit of carbon in the crease. Engraved or Smolder on the waterline, bootblack or point black liquid liner, flicked out. Some big false lashes and maybe a bit of powersurge on the bottom lash liner with a tiny bit of era or old gold pig over the top... and like said before lady danger on lips. xx


----------



## Shawty_DIGGA (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for your advice, ladies

I've tried to do this look, but I got only Freshwater
So If you interested in it, here's my attempt

http://specktra.net/f166/super-blue-...4/#post1268014


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 27, 2008)

any recs on the blush?


----------



## User93 (Aug 30, 2008)

I agree completely with _teal pigment_, i also would use _technakohl liner_ in _smoothblue_ as a base, and put teal pigment over it. Or if you don't have teal pigment, _cool heat e/s_ looks exactly the same color as on the printscreen to me.. Then _vanilla e/s_ or _pigment_ in the inner corner, as mentioned above, _carbon_ in the outer crease..  Then _smolder_ on the waterline. _Old gold pigment_ on the lower lash line. Actually, i think you can also use _smoke&diamonds e/s_, just apply it with a wet brush. As for the blush, i think _melba_ would be good for this look.


----------



## Shawty_DIGGA (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I agree completely with teal pigment, i also would use technakohl liner in smoothblue as a base, and put teal pigment over it. Or if you don't have teal pigment, cool heat e/s looks exactly the same color as on the printscreen to me.. Then vanilla e/s or pigment in the inner corner, as mentioned above, carbon in the outer crease..  Then smolder on the waterline. Old gold pigment on the lower lash line. Actually, i think you can also use smoke&diamonds e/s, just apply it with a wet brush. As for the blush, i think melba would be good for this look._

 
oh thanks for that
about melba... isn't it too light? 
I mean, it's something red on her cheecks, with gold shimmer
Is there any red blush with gold  shimmer in MAC?


----------



## User93 (Oct 5, 2008)

I think that if you use a thick layer of melba it would be good, plus, you can add some vanilla pigment over it. Blush # _Frankly Scarlet_ looks reddish, and check out "_Love thing"_ mineralize blush, they describe it exactly as "deep burgundy with gold pearl".


----------



## Shawty_DIGGA (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks a loooot
I'm going to try those mineralize blush)


----------



## esmeralda89 (Oct 6, 2008)

you should use teal pigment tdoll (makeupbytiffanyd) has a princess jasmine vid using teal pigment and it looks exactly the same 
YouTube - Princess Jasmine Eyes-Inspired by xsparkage


----------

